# How do I disable the touch pad on an emachine M5405?



## DG3 (Jan 18, 2005)

I bought a wireless mouse for my laptop, an emachine M5405, and I am trying to figure out how to disable the touch pad because every time I'm typing my thumb hits it and causes the arrow/locator to jump to another part of the page.


----------



## Digsby (Dec 31, 2004)

Is the laptop still using it's original configuration? or was it wiped out and rebuilt? If it still has the original config, there should be an icon in the lower right hand corner of your taskbar, of a touchpad, that has a dot that moves, when you do. Ig you highlight the icons, look for one called synapsis. Double click on that to open the touchpad properties, from here you should be able to turn it off. If you can't find the icon for it, you can try Start>Programs>Synapsis


----------



## DG3 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's the original formatting. There is no touchpad icon in the lower right and there was no synapsis in program. I did a search for synapsis and came up with nothing. The only software change was that I added Norton internet security and the microsoft office suite and the software for the wireless mouse.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Go to "Start" --> "Control Panel" --> "Printers and Other Hardware" --> "Mouse"... Is there a Device Settings Tab? If so in there you should see the touchpad and be able to disable it through there.

The reason you may not see the Synaptics icon is because the icon is prolly shut off. I know with my Dell I have a choice of two different icons or I can have it hidden. Also, with my laptop when you plug in a mouse it automatically disables the touchpad... maybe other manufacturers should consider the same.

Please let us know if this resolves the issue or if you need further assistance. :sayyes:


----------



## DG3 (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no device setting tab in mouse properties. What other options do I have to disable the touchpad?
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## tech62 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Disable the touchpad*

Press F10 at boot up to enter bios setup 
Advanced 
Device Options 
Dual Pointing Devices 
Use arrow keys to select the pointing devices you want disabled 
F10 to save settings 
File-Save changes and exit 
F10 to confirm


----------



## DG3 (Jan 18, 2005)

When I go into bios setup, advanced tab, there is no device options. It just has quiet boot, share memory, network boot, legacy USB support, and RF power control. Anything else I can do to disable the touchpad?


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

If you were to go to Control panel --> Mouse... What are the options under you mouse settings (as far as tabs)? There really should be something in there about disabling the mouse.

You could also uninstall the drivers, but then when Windows reboots it may try to reinstall it.


----------



## pwdunc (Jan 28, 2005)

*Disable touchpad*



epos159 said:


> If you were to go to Control panel --> Mouse... What are the options under you mouse settings (as far as tabs)? There really should be something in there about disabling the mouse.
> 
> 
> I have the M5410 model which is very similar and the option to disable is where you have suggested with one further step to open the device tab.
> ...


----------

